# What am I doing wrong.



## boysie39 (10 Mar 2013)

Hi All .I have been trying to cut a design by sticking the pattern to the timber using 3M spray mount and then wrapping in clear packing tape . Durning the cutting the dust somehow gets between the the tape and covers the lines and cant be sucked or blown away .What am I doing wrong . Is there a way to avoide this or should I go back to tracing the pattern onto the timber . Thanks in advance .


----------



## loftyhermes (10 Mar 2013)

Eugene
I use spray glue to fix my patterns to the wood. Try cutting the pattern without the tape, I have never used clear packing tape to cut any of my patterns.
Steve


----------



## Gary Morris (10 Mar 2013)

Hi Eugene,
I cover the piece of wood with masking tape, then pva glue the pattern to it and cover it with sellotape (the sellotapes properties lubricates the blade I've read) It works for me, but everyone has their own way to do things.

Gary


----------



## DIY Stew (10 Mar 2013)

Hi Eugene

I stick the pattern to the wood using 'prit' the non sticky sticky stuff, once cut the pattern can be removed with your thumb nail.

HTH

Stew


----------



## Chippygeoff (10 Mar 2013)

Hi Euggene. Over the years I have tried everything and the way I do it now is to get the wood to fit the pattern. I then sand the wood both sides. I ten cover one side in 2 inch masking tape. After that I use stick glue to fix the pattern to the masking tape and if I am using hardwood I then cover it with 2inch clear packing tape. For this I use a packaging tape dispenser, after it is all covered I then use firm pressure to press it all down.

I know what you mean about the dust getting under but its a matter of pressing the clear tape down very firmly all over and you will not get any dust underneath. I promise you.


----------



## Clockie (10 Mar 2013)

Hello, I use the Blue 3M,s painters tape and then stick the pattern down with Pritt. The tape is quite expensive. I use the 1 1/2" one. Works every time and no residue. From what I can understand this is now the favourite method in the USA but they use spray adhesive. The adhesive used really does not matter because it is isolated from the wood. Perhaps the tape is cheaper over there.


----------



## boysie39 (11 Mar 2013)

Thanks for your replies ,I gather from them that I seem to have the right methods but may not be careful enough when applying them . I have not used the masking tape as of yet , I will give that a try also I need to get a dispenser for the packing tape . I will have a look for that Pritt glue as soon as the snow clears and we can move around again . Clockie ,I can assure you that nothing is cheap over here ,even cheap is expensive . Thanks for all the help and advice ,it's great to be able to get the hard earned experience of others just by pressing a few keys . God Bless.


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Mar 2013)

Hi Eugene. I don't know if you have a Wilkinson's store near you. I get everything from there, it is the cheapest and in my experience the best, all my vlear packing tape, the masking tape and their own brand of stick glue which is better than the Prit stick glue, wWilkinson's also do the tape dispenser with 2 rolls of clear packing tape. When you have finished a pattern it is so easy just to peal the whole lot off, gently sand the face of the pattern after peeling off just in case there is any residue left behind from the tape. I have never had any problems with this method.


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2013)

How much is the Wilko's tape and dispenser? They were selling it (probably originates from the same place) in either Aldi or Lidl recently for £2.99. I bought three packs, 2 with clear tape and 1 with brown tape.

I've been covering the wood with the clear tape and then sticking the pattern on with spray adhesive. I've tried 3 different cans so far, one from Boyes, one from Wickes, and I forgot where the third came from. All much less than the 3M stuff and all work OK, except it comes out in a stream, though that might be to do with the temperature, or lack of it, in my garage.

Martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (14 Mar 2013)

Martin you appear to be doing it wrong,I put masking tape on first,then I use Wilkinson,s wide double sided tape,then the pattern on,then wrap the clear tape round.The clear tape allows the work piece to glide on top of the saw table.Hope you can understand what I am trying to say.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2013)

Bryan, I like to think of it more that I am doing it differently, rather than doing it wrong.  It works for me anyway, the pattern doesn't lift and the lot comes off cleanly, but I will give your way a go if it helps it slide better on the table. I'm still playing yet as I have only had the saw for a couple of months at most and my whole output fits on one short shelf.


----------



## Webby (15 Mar 2013)

I can see the cat in the picture ......out of the scroll book maybe   


i am going to try that one next when i get a bit more proffecient :lol: 

Dave :O)


----------



## boysie39 (15 Mar 2013)

martinka":3h48yo2v said:


> Bryan, I like to think of it more that I am doing it differently, rather than doing it wrong.  It works for me anyway, the pattern doesn't lift and the lot comes off cleanly, but I will give your way a go if it helps it slide better on the table. I'm still playing yet as I have only had the saw for a couple of months at most and my whole output fits on one short shelf.




Martin whatever way you are doing it that shelf full of pieces look pretty good to me .


----------



## martinka (15 Mar 2013)

Thanks Eugene, there's been a couple of failures along the way which ended up in the bin.  I've never done any sort of woodwork before getting the scroll saw in January, but I am enjoying using it.

Dave, I can't remember where I got the cat pattern. I was sat here for hours after buying the scroll saw, looking for something simple to attempt and the snail was the first and the cat was second. I just realised they go from right to left in the order I cut them. The rest of the patterns I got from Steve Good's forum, and the portrait was made for me from a photo I supplied to another user on there. I'm about to have a go at another portrait, so if you hear any screaming, it's me. 

Martin


----------



## Gary Morris (15 Mar 2013)

your pieces look great Martin, I too get Steve Good's posts, I'm going to try a few out, Oh don't forget to post some pictures, even if they include tufts of hair and blood. (only a little blood though)

Gary


----------



## martinka (16 Mar 2013)

Thanks, Gary. I cut another portrait yesterday, but as I already inadvertently hijacked this thread, I'd better start another.

To get the thread back on track - Eugene, I did some playing around yesterday with various methods of sticking the pattern on and the easiest to do with the best effect was to cover the wood with clear tape, then stick the pattern to the tape. Using Pritt stick was OK if I was just doing an outline, but when it came to having more than a couple of cuts close together, the pattern started lifting. I then tried with adhesive and the pattern stayed in place whatever I did. I've tried using making tape first but didn't find any advantage, though it might be different with different wood. I also tried Bryan's way with clear tape on the bottom of the wood, and while I didn't find it any better for sliding around the table (I'm a newbie and probably putting too much pressure on the wood) it did help stop the very thin outer ply from splitting.

For the time being, I'll stick ('scuse the pun) to using clear tape and spray adhesive. The spray I was using yesterday was carpet adhesive from B&Q, which is much cheaper than the 3M stuff.


----------



## boysie39 (16 Mar 2013)

Thanks Martin ,I will be trying out all the methods mentioned in a few days and will let you all know how I get on . Thanks for the helpful advice .


----------



## mac1012 (16 Mar 2013)

looks like you may be complcacting the issue boysie 

having tape over top of pattern is asking for trouble in getting dust trapped 

if you can sand the wood i use pritt stick extra strong its in a silver meatallic tube stick pattern to wood then peel of what you can and quick sand 

if you cant sand the wood after cutting such as birch ply etc then blue paper masking tape then pritt stick pattern onto blue tape.

if i can sand the wood which i will be finish sanding the piece anyway then i cant see the point and expense of putting tape on as i sand my pieces to a smooth finish anyway , and the pattern dosent take long to come off just dont over do it with pritt stick as it sticks really well.

i tried with sprays but for me they are too expensive give of fumes its messy you get over spray and the pattern kept lifting and then i ended up spraying on more than i need and it was a pain in the ass to sand off i just couldnt get on with it. pritt stick strong is quick not messy no fumes and cheap ... job done


----------



## boysie39 (17 Mar 2013)

Thanks Mark ,advice noted will have a search for Pritt glue stick durning the week . Your right of course the more options the more complications ,how are things with you ? is this a busy time or are you just stocking up ? Is it a seasonal trade or are their slack and busy periods .I hope all goes well for all .


----------

